# My first attempt at a web site



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

This is my attempt at building my own web site... what ya think??

https://twistedsteelperformance.com/


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Very nice! The good quality of the photos is impressive.

Shelia


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks nice!


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Looks great. Off to a great start. I'd add some more detail in for those who may not be familiar with 6.2, 6.5, or P400 terms.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Looks great. Off to a great start. I'd add some more detail in for those who may not be familiar with 6.2, 6.5, or P400 terms.


Ditto ^

Larry


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I saw this. Maybe just me.

Secure Connection Failed

An error occurred during a connection to twistedsteelperformance.com. Peer's Certificate has been revoked. Error code: SEC_ERROR_REVOKED_CERTIFICATE

The page you are trying to view cannot be shown because the authenticity of the received data could not be verified.
Please contact the website owners to inform them of this problem.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Yea, it changed over night for some reason, I think it's because I went with a less costly site package once I started....

try this www.twistedsteelperformance.com


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Looks good it can be a challange to get a web site started


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Looks good.


----------

